# دراسه مقارنه بسيطه بين أساليب التعاقد مع مقاول أعمال الخرسانه



## محمود حازم عياد (25 يناير 2010)

إخوانى الأعزاء 

كما وعدتكم مرفق لكم دراسه بسيطه ولكنها حقيقيه لإختيار طريقة التعاقد مع مقاول الخرسانه من ناحية الوضع المناسب للعده والشده المستخدمه هل يتم توفيرها من الشركه للمقاول أم يتم التعاقد على قيام المقاول بتوفير العده واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/206732460/383c3015/_____.html


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mido345 (25 يناير 2010)

تحياتي لك استاذنا الكبير
ولدي سؤال في المستخلصات كيف اضع سعر زيادة مواد البناء كالحديد والاسمنت
وكذلك بند اضافة محلق بسعر جديد لنفس البند

اسف على الاطالة


----------



## mido345 (25 يناير 2010)

الملف المرسل اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد مطر (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أستاذي الكريم، لكن الرابط لا يعمل، أو لم يعمل معي على الأقل، هل يمكن رفعه مرة أخرى
وشكرا


----------



## هلوتس (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2010)

الزميل محمود
فعلا المنتدى نور من تاني
وحشتنا مشاركاتك الرائعة والعملية
مشاركات تفتح النفس بجد، وهذه واحدة منها
تسلم ايدك


----------



## hhmdan (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## هلوتس (10 مايو 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله بجهودكم*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

افادة رائعة جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## Jamal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engsasa (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## فروق (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عاجل وبدون احتكار أدخل لتعرف الجديد في هذا العالم الغريب

هنا في منتديات تونس

منتديات تونس نتشرف بكم معنا


----------



## م.محمود ناصر (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر على الملف


----------

